
Argentine Submarine San Juan Found - jedwhite
https://www.wsj.com/articles/argentine-submarine-san-juan-found-1542433424
======
danielvf
The sub was found by Ocean Infinity (oceaninfinity.com) using a swarm of
undersea drones.

~~~
DuskStar
5 vehicles is a swarm now? Also, I'm pretty sure the drones only communicated
with the mothership, not each other. (If it actually was a swarm, I'd love to
hear more about how that works - underwater communication in particular! Sound
perhaps?)

~~~
candiodari
It's like "deep learning". That used to mean 1 (one) hidden layer (as opposed
to a single output layer).

Now: [https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/1600/1*S3TlG0XpQZSIpoDIU...](https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/1600/1*S3TlG0XpQZSIpoDIUCQ0RQ.jpeg)

Even that is in danger of slipping into the medium category.

